# Tractor show Kent, CT Sept. 25-26, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

September 25th and 26th,

Conn. Antique Machinery Assn. Fall Show Rt. 7
North of Kent Village, Kent, CT
Call Bob Hungerford 860-824-5550


----------

